
Ask HN: How `private` will the Oculus Quest be? - rayvy
So Facebook is launching its Oculus Quest this spring.<p>I absolutely loathe Facebook, its leadership (or lack thereof), and its products. But I&#x27;m absolutely <i>thrilled</i> to get a Quest when they&#x27;re released.<p>Question is: Do you think the Quest will just be another Facebook personal data-hogging tool? Or will this product be different?<p>Obviously if it&#x27;s the former, I plan to abstain from buying.
======
altairiumblue
Why would it be private?

At this point this isn't just a cynical position, it has to be your default if
you've watched the privacy problems that every single facebook product has had
in the past and is still having at the moment. Why would a company that is
still breaking a number of ethical and legal norms suddenly decide to abide by
any reasonable principles of decency? If information about your device and
actions on a social platform is worth billions, what's the worth of full
access to people's sensory information and behaviour?

